
Ask HN: How would you proceed educational/careerwise? - vaggdan
Hi guys, lately I am busy with some thoughts that would love to hear your opinion. I will try to keep it short - I am a 23-year-old guy that had my CS undergraduate and the past year, I am working for a software company as a databases&#x2F;back-end developer. Although I like what I am doing, lately, I have the intention that I am not satisfied with the conditions and the environment. More specifically, I feel that there is not much personal and career development going on around and that keeps me in a stationary&#x2F;demotivated position.  After work, I am usually trying to program and study, but I feel that my progress is slow. I also thought of moving to a different position in a new company. However, though, the market standards are quite high, and I feel that I am going to land something similar. I am familiar with the following technologies; Docker, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, MySQL, Java, Python, PHP, Web Frameworks such as Flask, Django, Phalcon and JavaScript (now into the process of learning React). Usually, I am doing tutorials about Web and ML. If you were in such a situation, how would you proceed? Thanks in advance!
======
kazishariar
That's absolutely detrimental to your mental health and well-being man. But if
it's the case that no one likes working and that one usually works to only
eat, then you throw a rachet into the mix and start eating just enough to
work. That solves the money part, if you want to be part of something bigger,
try and join a volunteer mentorship helping the much-needed segment of the
youth from underserved denomination upskill in their paths to becoming
financially stable. Write a book, sing, dance, throw it all away, do it again,
make sure no one's watching, then be sure to have everyone watching. You can
go on learning for the rest of your life, start with a vacation, do it for a
weekend, then go for a year, figure out how you can work while you play. I'm
40, and I do all of the above. You're slackin' man --but so was I -at 23.
Gluck, & God-speed! :-)

------
smt88
I think it's very normal to have a boring, low-responsibility job at 23.

You probably can't make your main job tasks better, but you could hopefully
find a company with better mentorship or some experimental products that you
could work on.

